# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  صحيفة المنبر (اخبار واعمدة) - اليوم الاحد 10 نوفمبر 2013

## محمد النادر

*صحيفة المنبر (اخبار واعمدة) - اليوم الاحد 10 نوفمبر 2013
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الحضري يعود للخرطوم غداً



اكد عصام الحضري حارس مرمى المريخ وصوله الخرطوم غداً قادماً من القاهرة لاكمال مشواره مع الأحمر الذي ينتهي في الخامس والعشرين من الشهر الجاري وذكر الحضري في صفحته على الفيس إنه سيعود للخرطوم غداً بعد أن اطمأن على الحالة الصحية لوالدته.. وكان الحضري ابتعد عن المريخ منذ مباراة المريخ والأمل عطبرة في الجولة 18 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز حيث أُصيب اللاعب بكسر في الأنف في تلك المباراة وخضع لعملية جراحية بالقاهرة ابعدته عن الملاعب لفترة.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*كتلة الممتاز تجتمع الأحد


تعقد كتلة أندية الدرجة الممتازة صباح الأحد اجتماع بنادي الخرطوم الوطني لمناقشة عدد من القضايا وعلي رأسها قضية التجميد وأعلان موقفها النهائي من قرار التجميد وكانت الكتلة طلبت من أعضائها أحضار خطابات من مجالس أدارات الاندية حتي تكتمل الخطوة نهار اليوم.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*لجنة الاستئنافات تنظر في استئناف الاهلي شندي غداً الأحد


تعقد لجنة الاستئنافات بالاتحاد العام لكرة القدم ظهر اليوم أجتماع بمكاتب الاتحاد للنظر في الطعن المقدم من نادي الاهلي شندي ضد قرار اللجنة المنظمة القاضي برفض شكواه ضد المريخ في مشاركة لاعبه علاء يوسف في مباراة الفريقين الماضية في الدورة الثانية من الدوري الممتاز والتي أنتهت بفوز الاحمر بهدفين لهدف ، كما تنظر اللجنة في الطعن المقدم من سكرتير نادي الاتحاد مدني محمد الطيب يس القاضي بايقافه لمدة ثلاثة أعوام كما تنظر في عدد من القضايا الاخري.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*اكرم الهادي: سأجدد للمريخ في يونيو


اكد حارس المريخ الدولي اكرم الهادي في تصريحات خاصة لـ(الهدف) انه قرر وبصورة نهائية تجديد تعاقده مع النادي في ديسمبر المقبل، وكشف الحارس الدولي انه اخطر ادارة النادي بموافقته النهائية على تجديد تعاقده مغلقاً بذلك الطريق امام كل العروض الخارجية التي وصلته في الايام الاخيرة والتي قال عنها اكرم: عدد من الاندية الخارجية تحدثت معي بصورة رسمية، وابدت جدية كبيرة في الحصول على خدماتي، في البداية كنت افكر جاداً في الموافقة على تلك العروض خاصة وان النادي حينها لم يتقدم لي باي طلب رسمي لتجديد عقدي الذي من المفترض ان ينتهي في ديسمبر المقبل.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الهلال يوجّه ضربة للمريخ ويقترب من ضم مهاجمه ابراهومة




تفيد متابعات كورة سودانية أن مجلس ادارة نادي الهلال دخل في مفاوضات جادة مع ابراهومة لاعب فريق رديف المريخ من أجل ضمه في كشوفات الأزرق في ديسمبر المقبل وكان ابراهومة حقق نجاحاً لافتاً مع فريق رديف المريخ وقاده للتتويج بلقب النسخة الأولى من دوري الرديف بفوزه في المباراة الختامية على الوطني ذهاباً واياباً ليتوج بأول لقب للبطولة الرديف ولعب ابراهومة دوراً كبيراً في هذا الانجاز.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ يستدعي بلة جابر وسليماني



أصدر القطاع الرياضي بنادي المريخ خطابات استدعاء للثنائي سلماني المحترف البورندي وبلة جابر الظهير الأيمن من أجل المثول أمام رئيس القطاع بتوصية من الألماني مايكل كروجر، على خلفية تخلف الثنائي عن المشاركة في التدريب الصباحي الذي أجراه الأحمر بملعبه أمس الجمعة دون ان يخطرا المدرب أو إدارة القطاع الرياضي بتخلفهما عن المران المهم، وربما أوقع القطاع عقوبة مالية بحق النجمين مع السماح لهما بالعودة الفورية إلى التدريبات الإعدادية لأهمية المرحلة القادمة… يذكر أن المريخ يستعد بجدية لمباراته المقبلة أمام أهلي مدني في الجولة 25 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز يوم الأربعاء المقبل.
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*صباح الخير الابن محمد جهودك دائماً رائعة مشكور ستة شهور
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*رصد مجلس المريخ (30) الف جنيه لكل لاعب في فريق الكرة في حالة الفوز ببطولة الدوري الممتاز وهو مكافئة سيتم تسليمها للاعبين عقب تتويج الفريق ببطولة الدوري الممتاز و الفوز في مباراتيه امام الاهلي ومريخ الفاشر .
                        	*

----------


## طارق العرش

*الحضري زمنو انتهي من  لعبة بوي المن امبده ودخلت في المسالمة فهو من هزم المريخ في مباراة الهلال وفي مباراة الخليج الرمضانية 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*مشكوووووور حبيبنا محمد النادر على الابداعات الصباحية
صباح الورد عليك يا جميل
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*كتلة الممتاز تفشل في الاتفاق على الانسحاب.. وثمانية أندية ترفض التجميد وستة ساندت التوقف

رفضت ثمانية من أندية الممتاز مبدأ الانسحاب من المنافسة كرد فعل على عدم التزام الاتحاد العام بتسديد مستحقاتها المتعلقة بحقوق البث التلفزيوني والرعاية، بينما أحضر ممثلو ستة أندية خطابات من مجالس إدارتهم تؤيد التوقف عن اللعب والانسحاب من المسابقة، وقاد المريخ المجموعة الرافضة للتوقف عن اللعب برفقة أهلي عطبرة، أهلي الخرطوم، أهلي مدني، النسور، مريخ الفاشر، نيل الحصاحيصا وهلال كادوقلي من داخل اجتماع كتلة الممتاز الذي في نادي الخرطوم أمس، بينما وقفت أندية الهلال العاصمي، وأهلي شندي والخرطوم، والموردة والأمل مع الانسحاب، وتسبب عدم اتفاق الأندية على موقفٍ موحد في عدم خروجها بقرار حول الانسحاب، وتم تأجيل الاجتماع ليقام يوم الثلاثاء المقبل، واتفقت الأندية على تكوين لجنة طوارئ تضم ممثلي أندية المريخ والخرطوم ومريخ الفاشر والموردة لمتابعة أمر أموال الرعاية والبث حتى يوم الاثنين المقبل، من جهته أكد الاتحاد أنه سيسلم الأندية حقوقها بمجرد تسلمه بقية المستحقات من الشركة الراعية والتلفزيون القومي

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*كوارتي ؛ إنتصارات المريخ بالتحكيم


قال محمد كوارتي عضو القطاع الرياضي بالهلال ٱن الهلال هو ٱفضل فرق الدوري ورٱى ٱن الفريق ينتصر بجهد لاعبيه عكس المريخ الذي يحصد النقاط بواسطة الإتحاد العام والتحكيم وقال ٱن الهلال قادر على الفوز في مواجهتى الموردة والاهلي وخطف لقب دورى السودان
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*المريخ يعود للتدريبات اليوم تأهباً للقاء سيد الأتيام
 يعود المريخ للتدريبات من جديد ويؤدي مراناً في السابعة والنصف من مساء اليوم على ملعبه في اطار استعداداته للمواجهة المهمة يوم الأربعاء المقبل أمام أهلي مدني ضمن الجولة 25 من المنافسة وكان المريخ أدى تدريباً عقب عودته من الحصاحيصا مباشرة أخضع خلاله الألماني اللاعبين الذين أدوا المباراة إلى تدريبات الاستطالة وتفكيك العضلات ومن ثم أجرى تقسيمة للعناصر التي لم تشارك في المباراة وبعدها منح الفريق راحة يوم الخميس قبل أن يعود للتدريبات صباح الجمعة وواصل من خلالها الألماني كروجر توجيهاته للاعبين ثم ارتاح الفريق أمس السبت فيما سيواصل تحضيراته مساء اليوم، من المنتظر أن يدخل المريخ في معسكر مقفول بفندق أبشر بالخرطوم يوم غدٍ الاثنين عقب التدريب وذلك لمنح اللاعبين أكبر قدر من الراحة وتهيئة الأجواء المناسبة للفريق في المرحلة المقبلة.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*بورندي المريخ يهاجم المدرب الألماني كروجر المدير الفني للأحر

 هاجم البورندي سليماني المحترف في صفوف المريخ الألماني كروجر المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء وقال إن كروجر أبعده عن المشاركة أساسياً مع الفريق في عدد من المباريات وأفاد سليماني أنه لن يجدد تعاقده في القلعة الحمراء، حتى وإن قدم له المريخ عرضاً خيالياً، وأشار قائد منتخب بورنديإلى أن المدرب الألماني مايكل كروجر لا يريده في المريخ، منوهاً إلى أنه يتعامل معه بصورة جيدة ولا يمنحه فرص المشاركة في المباريات، وأكد البورندي أنه عرض على إدارة المريخ من قبل أن يتم فسخ تعاقده على أن يتنازل عن مستحقاته طرف نادي المريخ، مبيناً أن الإدارة تجاهلت طلبه ولم تتعامل معه بالصورة المثالية، مؤكداً أنه سيكمل تعاقده مع المريخ وسيطالب بمستحقاته كاملة… ورشح البورندي سليماني فريقه المريخ للفوز بلقب الدوري مؤكداً أن الأحمر تخطى محطات صعبة خلال المباريات السابقة، وأصبح قريباً جداً من الحصول على لقب الدوري.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*المريخ يخاطب الاتحاد العام ويؤكد عدم جاهزية لاستاده لاستقبال لقاء الهلال والموردة


قال الأستاذ عبد الصمد محمد عثمان نائب رئيس نادي المريخ ان مجلس ادارة المريخ خاطب اتحاد الكرة رسميا بان استاده سيكون مغلقا للصيانه فى الموعد الذى حدده الاتحاد لاقامة مباراة الهلال والموردة فى الدورى الممتاز يوم الثلاثاء المقبل وقال إن المجلس يعمل على تجهيز الاستاد بالصورة المثلى قبل استقبال مواجهتي الفريق الأخيرتين في الدوري الممتاز أمام أهلي مدني ومريخ الفاشر.. ولا يمكن اقامة المباراة بالاستاد فى هذا التاريخ.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

المريخ يخاطب الاتحاد العام ويؤكد عدم جاهزية لاستاده لاستقبال لقاء الهلال والموردة




قال الأستاذ عبد الصمد محمد عثمان نائب رئيس نادي المريخ ان مجلس ادارة المريخ خاطب اتحاد الكرة رسميا بان استاده سيكون مغلقا للصيانه فى الموعد الذى حدده الاتحاد لاقامة مباراة الهلال والموردة فى الدورى الممتاز يوم الثلاثاء المقبل وقال إن المجلس يعمل على تجهيز الاستاد بالصورة المثلى قبل استقبال مواجهتي الفريق الأخيرتين في الدوري الممتاز أمام أهلي مدني ومريخ الفاشر.. ولا يمكن اقامة المباراة بالاستاد فى هذا التاريخ.



تكييل بنفس االمكيال
مية مية يا عبدو
الصيانة
واتصينى
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مشكور الرائع ابوالبنات
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

كوارتي ؛ إنتصارات المريخ بالتحكيم




قال محمد كوارتي عضو القطاع الرياضي بالهلال ٱن الهلال هو ٱفضل فرق الدوري ورٱى ٱن الفريق ينتصر بجهد لاعبيه عكس المريخ الذي يحصد النقاط بواسطة الإتحاد العام والتحكيم وقال ٱن الهلال قادر على الفوز في مواجهتى الموردة والاهلي وخطف لقب دورى السودان



هو يعني لو الجلفوط غلب الموردة والاهلي ح ياخد الدوري طوالي كدا
سلامات يا... جلفوط
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

مشكور الرائع ابوالبنات



تسلم يا رائع على المرور الانيق
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

كوارتي ؛ إنتصارات المريخ بالتحكيم




قال محمد كوارتي عضو القطاع الرياضي بالهلال ٱن الهلال هو ٱفضل فرق الدوري ورٱى ٱن الفريق ينتصر بجهد لاعبيه عكس المريخ الذي يحصد النقاط بواسطة الإتحاد العام والتحكيم وقال ٱن الهلال قادر على الفوز في مواجهتى الموردة والاهلي وخطف لقب دورى السودان



الراجل دا بقول ايه
                        	*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*كوارتى ايه .. سودت .. اهلى فى كورتى .. الكوارته أصيليين وذو اخلاق عاليه لا يتجنون ولا يتطاولون على الغير .. من اين اتيت انت يا من تتدعى بانك كوارتى .. المريخ اجدر وأحق من الهليل المهلهل .. قال بالأتحاد العام والحكام .. لما تشوف حلمة اضانك ممكن تخطف الدورى يا مستجد .. 
*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*كل يوم تزداد غلاوة وطلاوه ونضاره .. إن شاء الله دائما صباحك اخضر وملبن .. يا محمد النادر .. تسهل عليك دنيا وآخره وما تضوق ابدا شىء غير الصحه والعافيه وربنا يزيدك من فضله ونعيمه لأنك مبدع وفنان ومتفانى ومثابر .. وهذا عمل كبير ومجهود خرافى تستحق عليه الثناء والشكر والتكريم .. جزاك الله خيرا ولسان الصفوه دائما يلهج بالشكر والثناء لشخصك الكريم
*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*مشكؤؤؤؤؤؤرين ي شباب ع الهمه ؤمجهؤداتكم مقدره والله
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم صباح اليوم الاحد 10 نوفمبر 2013




صحيفة الصدى
× الهلال يفاوض العجب وباسكال وإبراهومة والمريخ يرد بمغازلة كاريكا ومساوي

× كتلة الممتاز تفشل في قرار الإنسحاب والصدى تسبق الجميع إلى الدمازين وتتابع تحضيرات قمة الكأس

× نائب رئيس المريخ : الإتحاد وعدنا بتحويل مباراة الموردة والهلال إلى ملعب آخر

× المريخ يتدرب اليوم ويدخل معسكرا مقفولا غدا

× علاء يوسف : التفكير في مواجهة السلاطين سابق لأوانه

× الحضري يصل للخرطوم اليوم وينهي تعاقده مع المريخ

× سليماني : كروجر لايرغب في وجودي ولايتعامل معي بصورة جيدة

÷ خالد بخيت : الأزرق سيعمل للفوز على القراقير ويرفض التهاون
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم صباح اليوم الاحد 10 نوفمبر 2013



صحيفة الزعيم
× أكرم : عقدي مستمرحتى نهاية 2014 ولا وقت للحديث عن التجديد× الإمارات تدعو المريخ والهلال للمشاركة في بطولة ودية مع الأهلي والزمالك÷ الإتحاد يتسلم أموال الرعاية ويؤمن إستمرار الممتاز والمريخ يغلق ملعبه للصيانة× كتلة الممتاز تكون لجنة طوارئ  لمتابعة حقوق الأندية× أوليفيه : الوقت للعمل والتتويج هو الرسالة التي ينتظرها الجمهور× المريخ يعلن الطوارئ لموقعة الأهلاوية والألماني يحث اللاعبين على القتال× ضفر يؤكد الجاهزية وعلي جعفر سعيد بالعودة للمشاركة…………………..
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم صباح اليوم الاحد 10 نوفمبر 2013

صحيفة الهدف
× المريخ ينهي صفقة إنضمام أوكيري ويحول ملف تراوري لكروجر× كتلة الممتاز تفشل في إصدار قرار التجميد وإتحاد الكرة يتسلم مليار و700 ألف جنيه من سوداني للتلفزيون القومي× فيصل موسى : الجنرال أفضل من الكوكي وثنائيتي مع البرنس بدأت ولن تتوقف× محاربو المريخ القدامي يساندون البلدوزر ويرسمون خطوات نجاحه× المريخ يخاطب الإتحاد بإغلاق القلعة الحمراء للصيانة× باشرى الرومان يتلقى إتصالا من القمة
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم صباح اليوم الاحد 10 نوفمبر 2013



صحيفة قوون


× البرير يطلق تصريحات مثيرة ويزف البشرى للأمة الزرقاء

× الهلال بطل النصف الثاني للممتاز بإمتياز

× معسكر طويل للهلال إستعدادا للقمة في كأس السودان

× الهلال ينسحب من كتلة الممتاز والأندية تهدد بتجميد النشاط

× المريخ يستأنف الإعداد مساء اليوم ويرفض التفريط أمام سيد الاتيام

× الهلال يكسب رديفه بثلاثية في مباراة قوية ومثيرة

× سيدي بيه يواصل تقديم العروض القوية ويقود الفريق الاول لفوز كبير

× الهلال يعود لملعبه ويواصل تحضيراته

× المريخ والأهلي والخرطوم والنيل يرفضون التجميد
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم صباح اليوم الاحد 10 نوفمبر 2013
× الهلال ينسف كتلة الممتاز× الأسياد يكسبون الرديف بثلاثية أبو تريكة وكاريكا في الاكاديمية× حرمان محترفي الإختبارات من المشاركة والأزرق يعود لملعبه اليوم× البرير : الهلال البطل الحقيقي للممتاز وفريقنا جاهز لكل المواجهات× تمارين خاصة لكبار النجوم ومهند يتابع من الخارج× ستة أندية صوتت لقرار التجميد وثلاثة تخاذلت× مؤتمر صحفي للمدرب صلاح آدم
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم صباح اليوم الاحد 10 نوفمبر 2013

صحيفة عالم النجوم

× الهلال ينذر القراقير بثلاثية و4 محترفين في الطريق× الهلال ينسحب من الكتلة و8 أندية تهدد بالإنسحاب والمهلة تنتهي بالإثنين× البرير: الهلال البطل الحقيقي للممتاز× المريخ يرصد 13 لاعبا ويشطب الثلاثي ولجنة الإستئنافات تؤجل قرارها× المريخ يعود لتدريابته اليوم وكروجر يستخدم الجوكر لضرب الأهلي× تكثيف العلاج للمدينة وفرحة بتصعيد جكسا للفريق الأول× الهلال يواصل إعداده للموردة ويحول تدريباته للأكاديمية× سيدي بيه يتدرب بنشوة الفوز على الاولاد
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*لدغة عقرب

لو احترم الاتحاد حق الاندية لما دفع الدولة للتجنيس

من اكبر الظواهر السالبة التى عرفها السودان ولا اظن ان العالم عرف دولة انذلقت فى هذا المسلك الذى ارتبط بتجنيس اللاعبين الاجانب الذين ترغب اندية القمة فى تسجيلهم وحالت دون تسجيلهم لوائح تسجيلات الاتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم والتى حددت للاندية عددا محددا من اللاعبين الاجانبالذين يجوز لهم تسجيلهم.
ومادمنا مقبلين على فترة التسجيلات فان هذه الظاهرة ستعود للمسرح وبصورة لافتة وغريبة حتى ان هناك من اللاعبين الاجانب الذين تتم اجراءت تجنيسهم بعد سويعات من وصولهم السودان حتى يلحقوا بركب التسجيلات فى الموعد المحدد لهذاشهدنا تجنيس البعض منهم فى يوم واحد.
والغريب ان الكثيرين من من تم تجنيسهم فشلوا فى الملعب وغادر اغلبهم السودان ولم يعودوا يعيرون هذه الجنسية التى منحمت لهم اى اهتمام ان لم يتنكروا لها ومن نجح منهم فان الدولة لا تستفيد منهم فى دعم المنتخب الوطنى حيث ان اهليتهم الفنية والقانونية للعب للمنتخب لم تكن يوما من شروط تجنيسهم حتى نفهم مبررات تسجيلهم فالمسالة لا تخرج عن علاقات الاداريين او مراكز نفوذهم التى يسخرونها لهذه الظاهرة الغريبة وتدفع الدولة ثمن عدم اهتماهم بهذه الجوانب.
حقيقة هذا امر يطرح العديد من الاسئلة التى لم تعنى بها اى جهة رسمية او اهلية وعلى راس هذه الاسئلة:
1-ان كانت لوائح الاتحاد والتى حددت عدد الاجانب المسموح بهم قصد به الارتقاء بمستوى اللاعب الوطنى وانها حجة مبررة فلماذا اذن تساعد الدولة ادارات الاندية للالتفاف حول اللائحة ان كانت لمصلحة الكرة السودانية.
2- الاتحاد من جانبه والذى اصدر هذه اللائحة والتى حددفيها الحد الاقصى للتعاقد مع اللاعبين الاجانب فما جدوى لائحته هذه اذا كانت الدولة تلغى اى اثر لهذه اللائحة بابواب التجنيس المفتوحة للاندية حتى اصبحت اللائحة حبرا على ورق فهل الدولة والاتحاد ضدان لا يجمعهما هدف وفهم واحد مشترك يتمثل فى اى الموقفين من مصلحة الكرة فان كان فى تقييد عددالمحترفين تكف الدولة عن التجنيس وان كان تقييد عدد الاجانب لايلحق بالكرة السودانية اى ضرركما يتوهم الاتحاد فلماذا يضع الاتحادهذا التقييد على تسجيل الاجانب المحترفين.
3- اما المفارقة الاغرب فى هذا الامر فان لائحة الاتحاد التى تقيد عدد اللاعبين الاجانب بهذا العدد المحدود هى فى حقيقتها تصادر الحق القانونى للاندية الذى تكفله اللوائح الدولية لانتقالات اللاعبين من اتحاد وطنى لاتحاد وطنى اخر حيث ان انتقالات اللاعب الاجنبى لاتحاد وطنى اخر فانه يخضع للائحة الدولية وليس اللائحة المحلية لان الانتقال بين اتحادين عضوين فى الفيفا انما يخضع للائحة الدولية وهذا منصوص عنه صراحةفى اول مواد لائحة انتقالات اللاعبين,
واللائحة الدولية لم تضع اى قيد على عدد اللاعبين الاجانب الذين يحق لاى نادى منتسب للفيفا تسجيلهم وكل ما وضعته من قيود فيما عرف بخمسة +ستة هو ان النادى قيد بالا يشرك عند بداية المباراة اكثر من خمسة لاعبين اجانب وليس هناك ما يمنع ان يكون بينهم حارس مرمى حيث لاقيود حسب الوظيفة وان يكون عدد اللاعبين الوطنيين ستة عند بداية المباراة ولان الفيفا لاتتدخل فى القرار الفنى للمدربين فانها كفلت للمدرب حقه عند اجراء التغيير ولم تقيده بالا يكون البديل للاعب الوطنى من اللاعبين الستة من الاجانب ليرتفع عددالاجانب عنخمسة وبهذا يمكن ان يرتفع عدد الاجانب اثناء المباراة لثمانية لاعبين اجانب وليس خمسة متى قرر المدرب استبدال ثلاثة وطنيين من الستة بثلاثة اجانب لينخفض عدد اللاعبين الوطنيين لثلاثة فقط .اذ ليس هناك قيد على عدد اللاعبين الاجانب فى كشوفات الاندية مما يعنى ان الحد الاقصى لاشراك الاجانب فى المباراة ثمانية لاعبين.
والغريب ان هذا القانون الذى اقرته الفيفا فى مؤتمر سيدنى وجد رفضا من اندية الاتحاد الاوربى حتى ان تطبيق القانون اخضع لجدول زمنى حتى لا يخل بالاندية لان هذه الاندية مؤسسات استثمارية وحققوق الاندية الاحترافية كما نعلم واحدة لا تميز بين الاندية .
لهذا لماذا يصادر الاتحاد حق الاندية ويجبر الدولة ان تتحايل عليه بتجنيس اللاعبين دون رؤية فنية لمصلحة البلد العليا,
وما جدوى اصدار لوائح مخالفة للائحة الدولية و نتحايل عليها بالتجنيس من جانب الدولة.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
كلام فى الممنوع

طارق أحمد المصطفى

القوس والسهم تتعدد الروايات والإتحاد صامت !!

تطورت الأحداث بصورة مؤسفة داخل الإتحاد السوداني للقوس والسهم عقب الأخبار التي تحدثت عن إصدار أمر قبض فى حق سكرتير الإتحاد أنور جبريل بعد أن حررت أحد وكالات السفر بلاغا ضده بسبب مديونيتها بطرف الإتحاد الذي كان قد شارك قبل فترة في البطولة العربية التي إستضافها العراق وإذا تناولنا مجمل الأحداث داخل الإتحاد السوداني بشئ من العقلانية و بعيدا عن العواطف نشير الى أن القوس والسهم يعتبر من الإتحادات الحديثة التكوين وعلى ما نعتقد أنه أسس فى العام 2011 وكان أول ظهور له في دورة الالعاب العربية بالدوحة وفيها كانت نتائجه أقل ما توصف بأنها فضيحة تصلح لتضمينها في موسوعة جينس للأرقام القياسية وما نود أن نشير إليه هو أن الإتحاد الى يومنا هذا يعتبر فى مرحلة تأسيس لذلك فإن مسألة المشاركات الخارجية هذه كان يجب التريث فيها فالإتحاد مطالب فى فترته الاولى بالإهتمام بتأسيس بنيته التحتية ثم من بعد ذلك تأهيل وتدريب كوادره الفنية في مجال التدريب والتحكيم من أجل أن يضمن الإتحاد تطور لعبته على اسس علمية سليمة وهى خطوة كان قد بدأها رئيس الإتحاد السابق مجدي عبد العزيز عندما إبتعث مدربين إثنين الى بانكوك والشئ المهم من وجهة نظرنا في هذه الفترة هو نشر اللعبة بتكوين إتحادات محلية أو أندية قوية قادرة على تفريخ عناصر قوية للمنتخب الوطني ثم أخيرا توطيد علاقاته مع الإتحادات الإقليمية والدولية والإتحادات الوطنية للدول المجاورة والدول التي يمكن للسودان أن يستفيد منها ، ولكن على مايبدو فإن الإتحاد إهتم بالمشاركات الخارجية التي كانت وبالا عليه وهو ما ظهر في مشاركة البطولة العربية بالعراق التي صاحبتها الكثير من الأحداث الدرامية التي بدأت من ميدان الربيع ألذي شهد أكبر ( شكلة ) في تاريخه بعد أن تعرض بعض اللاعبين والمدربين لقيادي بالإتحاد وكادوا أن يفتكو به بسبب ( الإختيار للسفر ) ثم ما لاقته البعثة من مشقة في رحلة العودة وهى تمكث الساعات الطوال في أحد المطارات بسبب المال وأخيرا ما قامت به وكالة السفر تجاه أحد منسوبي الإتحاد والمتابع لأحداث مشاركة العراق يجد أن أن هناك أسئلة أهمها إستفادة السودان من هذه المشاركة وكيفية إختيار المنتخب ألذي والمنافسة التي تم إختياره عبرها وهل صحيح أن مشاركة السودان كانت ( تمامة عدد ) حتى تأخذ البطولة صفتها القانونية من حيث عدد الدول المشاركة كما أن هناك تناقضات كبيرة فيما ورد بشأن البطولة خاصة بعد حادثة الوكالة فقد ورد في الصحف العراقية أن رئيس الإتحاد العراقي تبرع بتذاكر السفر للمنتخب السوداني كما تداولت الأخبار أن سكرتير الإتحاد أنور جبريل باع قطعة سكنية تخصه من أجل المشاركة في البطول العربية بالعراق وبحسب ما هو موجود من وقائع فإن سكرتير الإتحاد من المفترض أن يكون طالب وليس مطلوب .الإتحاد مطالب بالتعليق على الأحداث وتعدد الروايات بعد أن ظل صامتا طوال الفترة السابقة .

يا وزير الشباب والرياضة أخبار لجنة تقصي الحقائق فى تزوير شهادات مدربين رفع الأثقال شنوو؟
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

كوارتي ؛ إنتصارات المريخ بالتحكيم




قال محمد كوارتي عضو القطاع الرياضي بالهلال ٱن الهلال هو ٱفضل فرق الدوري ورٱى ٱن الفريق ينتصر بجهد لاعبيه عكس المريخ الذي يحصد النقاط بواسطة الإتحاد العام والتحكيم وقال ٱن الهلال قادر على الفوز في مواجهتى الموردة والاهلي وخطف لقب دورى السودان








ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  حلوة بجهد لاعبيه دي
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

كوارتي ؛ إنتصارات المريخ بالتحكيم




قال محمد كوارتي عضو القطاع الرياضي بالهلال ٱن الهلال هو ٱفضل فرق الدوري ورٱى ٱن الفريق ينتصر بجهد لاعبيه عكس المريخ الذي يحصد النقاط بواسطة الإتحاد العام والتحكيم وقال ٱن الهلال قادر على الفوز في مواجهتى الموردة والاهلي وخطف لقب دورى السودان








ههههههههههههههههههههههههه . . . حلوة بجهد لاعبيه دي
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عـنـاويــــن الـصـحـــف الـعـالـمـيــــة :

• رونالدو يعزف سيفونية رائعة بهاترك متنوع ويقود الريال لتحطيم دفاعات سوسييداد بخماسية في الليجا
• ركلة جزاء مثيرة للجدل تنقذ مورينيو من سقوط جديد مع تشيلسي أمام وست بروميتش ألبيون
• ليفربول الممتع يكتفي برباعية في شباك فولهام المستسلم بالدوري الانجليزي
• ساوثهامبتون يسحق هال سيتي واستون فيلا يهزم كارديف سيتي بثنائية في الدوري الانجليزي
• كاتانيا يحقق فوزه الثاني ويهزم اودينيزي بهدف وحيد في الدوري الايطالي
• السلطان ابراهيموفيتش يواصل هوايته ويعزز صدارة باريس سان جيرمان بهاتريك في نيس
• جوانجتشو الصيني يحرز لقب دوري أبطال آسيا لأول مرة .. والإيطالي ليبي يدخل التاريخ
• رقم قياسي جديد لبايرن ميونيخ في فوزه بثلاثية نظيفة على أوجسبورج بالبوندزليجا
• فولفسبورج يقدم هدية للبايرن ويسقط بروسيا دورتموند بهدفين في البوندسليجا ومشاعر خيبة الأمل تسيطر على كلوب
• فريق قاسم باشا يضيق الخناق على فناربخشة بثلاثية في شباك غازي عنتاب بالدوري التركي
• أرسنال يسعى لضم المكسيكي تشتشاريتو من مانشستر يونايتد
• روما الايطالي يستعيد مهاجمه الايفواري جيرفينيو بعد شفائه من الاصابة
• بلاتر يؤكد استضافة قطر لمونديال 2022 بمفردها
• فينجر يسخر من تفوق مانشستر يونايتد في عهد فيرجسون ويقول : اسألوا الحكام !!
• البرازيلي رونالدو : سأشجع فرنسا أمام أوكرانيا
• ميسي على رأس تشكيلة الأرجنتين لمواجهة الإكوادور والبوسنة وديا
• كريستال بالاس يعين مودي مديرا للكرة 
• انشيلوتي مدرب ريال مدريد : قدمنا أداء مثاليا في الشوط الأول ولا اجد كلمات لوصف رونالدو
• رونالدو بعد إكتساح سوسييداد : هناك بعض الامور لا زالت تنقص ريال مدريد !
• مدرب أيرلندا الجديد يعتمد على حماس مساعده روي كين في تحفيز لاعبيه
• مويس : رفضت ضم أوزيل لمانشستر يونايتد !
• الاسطورة الايطالية ديل بييرو يحتفل بعيد ميلاده بقيادة سيدني إلى الفوز في الدوري الأسترالي 
• جالياني بعد مقابلة بيرلسكوني : سأبقى المدير العام للميلان للأبد !
• مارتينو : برشلونة في مرحلة اللعب المقبول ولن نسمح بترف الفوز رغم الأداء السيء
• بواتينج : لم نكن نهتم بتحطيم الرقم القياسي لهامبورج قبل مباراة اوججسبورج
• بيرلو : بوجيا سيصبح افضل لاعب وسط في العالم .. وربييري الاحق بالكرة الذهبية هذا العالم
• الزمالك يحرز كأس مصر ويعود لمنصة التتويج بعد غياب 1990
• ريكلمي : برشلونة فريق لا يحتاج مدرب !
• جماهير غانا تتهم بواتينج بالتهرب من مواجهة منتخب مصر .. وكويسي أبياه يدافع عن مهاجم شالكه
• الأهلي على أعتاب إنجاز تاريخي في افريقيا وأولاندو يسترجع ذكريات الدور الأول
• رئيس الزمالك يعو جماهيره لدعم الأهلي في النهائي الافريقي
• المريخ يعود للتدريبات اليوم تأهباً للقاء سيد الأتيام

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*


بهدوء

مساوى لامكان له فى المريخ !
صرح الاخ عبد الصمد محمد عثمان نائب رئيس نادى المريخ اكثر من مرة خلال الفترة القصيره الماضية بان ملف التسجيلات وعملية الاحلال والابدال بيد المدرب الالمانى كروجر وان مجلس الادارة لن يتدخل من قريب او بعيد فى خيارات المدرب وترشيحاته للاعبين الذين يرغب فى تسجيلهم او الاستغناء عن خدماتهم . 
وكما هو معروف ومثبت وموثق ان المدرب الالمانى لم يسبق له ان صرح سرا او جهرا حول هذا الموضوع ولم يعلن نيته عن شطب فلان او تسجيل علان وحتى موضوع المحترف الاثيوبي اوكيرى لازال فى اطار المشاورات ولم يتخذ فيه قرارا محددا ويضاف الى ذلك ايضا فكرة التجديد للايفوارى باسكال والنيجيرى كليتشى , لازالت كل هذه المواضيع قيد البحث والدراسة ولايستطيع اى شخص ان يفتى حولها سوى المدرب الالمانى وحده الذى لازال يركز كل جهوده مع الفريق وقيادته فى الدورى الممتاز حتى التتويج باللقب باذن الله وكذلك فى الاعداد والتجهيز المبكر لنهائى كاس السودان ,, لهذا يصبح من المضحك جدا ان تقرأ كل يومين فى بعض الصحف الزرقاء ( مانشيتات ) بالبنط العريض واللون الازرق عن مفاوضات يقوم بها المريخ من خلف الكواليس ومن وراء ظهر المسؤولين فى نادى الهلال مع الكابتن سيف مساوى – حسب مايرد فى الصحف المذكوره !!
منذ عودة كروجر الى تدريب المريخ وحتى هذه اللحظة لم نقرأ له تصريحا يلمح فيه بمنح الضوء الاخضر لادارة النادى بالتفاوض مع مساوى او ان لديه ادنى رغبة فى ضم مدافع الهلال لقائمة المريخ ,, اعتقد ان كشف المريخ زاخر باكثر من مساوى سواء فى الدفاع او محور الارتكاز بل هناك وفرة وجودة فى العناصر التى لديها من القدرة والامكانيات فى ان تؤدى وتضيف للفريق لخمسة مواسم قادمة , ويكفى ان حالة الغياب بسبب الايقاف او الاصابة لم تؤثر على مسيرة المريخ او نتائجه فى الدورى خاصة فى الجولات الاخيرة التى اكتسحها المريخ بجدارة متفوقا على كل خصومه دون ان يكون لهذا النقص فى الدفاع او محور الارتكاز اى اثر على اداء الفريق . 
اعتقد ان الذين يرهقون انفسهم ويجتهدون يوميا فى الترويج لمفاوضات يجريها المريخ سرا او جهرا مع مساوى انما يخدعون انفسهم وقرائهم , فالمريخ لامكان فيه لمساوى او غير مساوى فى وجود الكوكبة الحالية التى عرف كروجر كيف يوظفها لمصلحة فريقه !
هل انت جاد يا ارباب ؟
لاشك ان حارس اهلى شندى عبد الرحمن الدعيع يعد الان من بين افضل حراس المرمى فى السودان من خلال ادائه المميز الذى شكل اضافة فنية جيدة لفريقه وساهم بقدر كبير فى كل النتائج الايجابية التى حققها نمور دار جعل منذ صعودهم للدورى الممتاز او حتى خلال مشاركتهم فى البطولة الافريقية , وبالتالى يصبح الدعيع الذى سيكمل فترة تعاقده مع الاهلى فى ديسمبر القادم تحت محط انظار كل من يرغب فى ضمه اليه. 
الجديد فى امر الدعيع هو ماكتبه الارباب صلاح ادريس راعى نادى اهلى شندى والذى ألمح الى عدم ممانعتهم فى التفاوض حول اى عرض يصل الى الدعيع !!
حيث كتب الارباب مايلى : ( قال لي الابن عبد الرحمن الدعيع بانه قد صرح بانني وكيله وقائده الذي يحدد مساره وانه لن يخرج عن طوعي وعن قراري 
لم اكن في حاجة لهذا الحديث والله.. فانا اعلمه وافرح به فرحة اي واحد منكم ان جاءه هذا الكلام ولكن حينما جاءني منه كبر قدره الكبير عندي في الاصل.. وعظمت مسئوليتي تجاهه واشفقت على نفسي من هذه المسئولية التي لن يخرجني منها الا الهلال او المريخ فتعالوا بعروضكم ايها الاحباب وانا جاد فيما اقول.. والله يشهد ) !! 
العروض على الباب ولكن هل انت جاد يا ارباب ؟
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*جمال عمر ادريس....
شـــهد الـــكلام....
سيدا ... ماجاب حاجه جديده...

منذ ان بدا مسيرته مع المستديره عرف نجم المريخ الحالي والهلال السابق هيثم المصطفي باتقانه صناعة الاهداف ووجد اللاعب نفسه وحيدا وسط كل الاجيال التي
تعاقبت من بعده في الفتره الطويله التي قضاها بشعار الازرق والتي قاربت لاكثر
من سبعة عشر عاما ولم تلد حواء نجما بارزا في كل تلك الحقب يتفوق علي فيثارة
الكره السودانيه في صناعة اللعب بالرغم ان الساحه الرياضيه انجبت لاعبين يتفوقون
علي البرنس مهاريا ولكن العقليه الكبيره التي يتمتع بها اللاعب غابت عن الكثيرين لذلك
لم يدوموا طويلا مع انديتهم واصبحوا مجرد زكري ...
في مباراة المريخ امام النيل في الدوري لاول مره يعلم اعلام المريخ وبعض الصحفيين
ان هيثم مصطفي صانع اللعاب ماهر هذه حقيقه تابعناها في كل صحف المريخ وكان
البرنس لوحده هو من انتصر للمريخ لا نبخس مجهود اللاعب ولكن حديث الاعلام
عن البرنس بتلك الصوره لاتشبه اعلام نادي كبير في قامة المريخ وفي نفس الوقت
كان اعلام الهلال يطلق الاشاعات ويسئ للاعبي المريخ بل تخطي حدوده ووجه اساءات
بالغه لحارس الفريق اكرم الهادي واشتعلت الحرب بين اللاعب وبعض اعلامي الهلال
وفي الوقت ذاته كان اعلام المريخ في حالة زهول مما فعله هيثم امام النيل ولم يفق
من هلاويسه وماذال يمجد في اللاعب لمجرد انه صنع باص قون للاعب اكمل الكره
داخل الشباك ونسي هؤلاء ان المريخ تعاقد مع هيثم ليخدم الفريق ويزيد من قوته
ويستفيد من خبرته اما اذا كانت ادارة المريخ تعاقدت مع هيثم نكايه ومكاواه للفريق
الازرق او حبا في هيثم من التشرد بعد شطبه فهذا يعني ان من ساق تسجيل اللاعب
في كشف المريخ هم هلالاب في الاصل ويريدون ارضاء اللاعب واخراجه من بؤرة
الصراعات التي عاشها مع فريقه السابق ومن جهه اخري يكونوا حافظوا علي تاريخ
اللاعب الذي كاد البرير ان يقضي عليه تماما
كنا نتوقع ان يشكل اعلام المريخ حائط صد ضد كل من يسئ للاعبين ولتاريخ الزعيم
ولكن تفاجانا ان كل الاقلام توحدت من اجل تمجيد هيثم مصطفي في الوقت الذي يحتاج
فيه الفريق لمؤارة جميع لاعبيه من اجل انجاز هدف واحد وهو تحقيق بطولة الدوري والذي يعتقد البعض ان تحقيقها اصبح مسالة وقت ليس الا .. مع ان الفريق ماذال لديه
مباراتين في غايىة الاهميه وخسارة اي نقطه من مجمل السته نقاط يعني ذهاب كاس
البطوله للفريق الازرق ووقتها لن يجد اعلام المريخ مايقوله سوي الحديث المتكرر عن
ظلم التحكيم مع انه هو الجاني والمقصر الوحيد في حق الفريق بتطبيله للاعب واحد
وتشجيعه فهل يستطيع هيثم لوحده هذيمة بقية الفرق وتحقيق البطوله لعشاق الفريق
نحن نعلم ان الاعلام المقروء مهم جدا لتوعيه الشعوب علي مختلف ميولها ونتعشم
من اعلام المريخ وكتابه السير في الطريق الصحيح ووضع مصلحة النادي فوق كل المصالح والابتعاد عن الشؤون الفنيه في عملية الشطب والتسجيل لانها تخص الجهاز
الفني كما نطالب اعلام الاحمر بتوعية الجماهير وضرورة مؤازرتها للفريق في جميع
مبارياته وليعلم اعلام المريخ ان اغلب الجماهير اعتكفت عن دخول المباريات ومتابعة
فريقها بسبب الكذب والخداع والوهم الذي تسطره اقلامهم وبسبب تدخلهم المباشر
في عمليتي الشطب والتسجيل وتحولهم من صحفيين لسماسره ووكلاء لاعبين
يبحثون عن المال فقط ولا تهمهم مصلح الفريق هذه حقيقه يعلمها الكل والامثله كثيره

شهد مر....

لافرق بين هيثم وضفر وعلي جعفر ....وكل من ارتدي شعار الفريق يجب مساندته
بدون مجامله...

الخبر الذي اطلقته بعض الصحف الحمراء عن نية المجلس تكريم العجب في نهاية الموسم .. كان سقوط كبير في حق اعلام كبير بحجم نادي كبير لان المجلس فعلا
سيكرم الملك ولكن لم يعلن اي زمن محدد لقيام مهرجان التكريم لان الملك نجم
اسطوري وحرام خبر تكريمه ياتي فجاه وبدون مقدمات وبدون اي ترتيبات وباجتهادات من بعض الصحفيين لان مجلس الاداره لم يتحدث في اي اجتماع عقده مجلس الاداره مؤخرا عن موضوع تكريم اللاعب ولم نطالع اي تصريح لاي اداري عبر الصحف تحدث بلسانه
عن التكريم ....

الاهلي مدني خسر من الهلال لانه اراد ان يخسر لان المستوي الذي قدمه الاهلي
امام اهلي شندي يؤكد ان الفريق لن يكون سهلا امام الزعيم

ادارة المريخ لن تسجل تراوري او اي لاعب ارتدي شعار الهلال والحديث عن ان هناك
ضغوطات من اجل تسجيل المالي تراوري لا اساس لها من الصحه كما ان كروجر شاهد
بالفعل بعض الاشرطه الخاصه بااللاعب ولكنه لم يكمل مشاهدتها ورفض فكرة التعاقد
نهائيا مع اللاعب واكد الالماني كروجر انه سيشرف بنفسه علي عملية الشطب والتسجيل ..

شهد اخيييييييييييير...

خبر رغبة الهلال في التعاقد مع حارس المريخ ومنتخب الفراعنه عصام الحضري
هو خبر فارغ من محتواه والهدف واضح وضوح الشمس الهلال لايرغب في اللاعب
ولكن يريد ان يستمر اللاعب مع المريخ لموسم اخر لان الكل يعلم ان ادارة المريخ
تسعي لانهاء تعاقد اللاعب الذي سيحضر بالفعل للخرطوم لهذا الغرض تحديدا
نتمني ان لا تتراجع الاداره عن قرارها وتنهي عقد اللاعب لنري هل الهلال سيقوم
بتسجيله بالطبع ...لا..










*

----------


## ابو البنات

*خارطة الطريق _ ناصر بابكر
 _ أوليفيه.. ما ينقص المريخ _

 * ظل الإيفواري أوليفيه حاضراً في قائمة الفرقة الحمراء في كل المواجهات التي خاضتها في النصف الثاني من الموسم سواء مع المدرب التونسي الكوكي أو الوطني المكلف لفترة مؤقتة إبراهومة ثم الألماني كروجر حيث فرض نفسه أساسياً مع المدربين الثلاثة ولم يتغيب عن أي مباراة سواء بداعي الإصابة أو الإيقاف ولم يجلس على دكة البدلاء إلا في مباراة وحيدة أمام الخرطوم الوطني بدواعٍ تكتيكية بحتة متعلقة بالمباراة نفسها بعد أن رأى المدرب الألماني أنها تحتاج إلى لاعب بمواصفات محمد موسى بعد مشاهدته لأشرطة الكوماندوز.
 * على المستوى الشخصي لا أؤمن بما يردده البعض من هواة التدخل في الشأن الفني حول أن (المدرب الفلاني) يظلم هذا اللاعب ويترصده ويجلسه على دكة البدلاء أو أنه يجامل ذاك ويشركه أساسياً لأن قناعتي المطلقة أن أي مدرب يسعى دوماً لإختيار الأفضل من بين عناصره للمشاركة في المباريات لأنه أكثر فرد يحتاج إلى أن يحقق فريقه الإنتصار كون أن المدربين هم دائماً (الشماعة) الأولى التي تعلق عليها الإخفاقات والضحية الأسرع لأي هزائم وبالتالي فإن اللاعب وبما يقدمه من عطاء في التدريبات وبمقدار ما يظهره من التزام وإنضباط ومسئولية هو من يفرض على المدرب إشراكه ومن يقود المدرب إلى إبقائه على دكة البدلاء وإختيار المدرب للأفضل يكون على حسب معاييره وهي معايير تختلف من مدرب إلى آخر في بعض الجزئيات الفنية وإن كانت تتشابه في العموميات ومشاركة أوليفيه كأساسي مع الكوكي وإبراهومة وكروجر تؤكد أنه من نوعية اللاعبين الذي يملكون القدرة على فرض أنفسهم على أي مدرب وفي اي وقت وهو أمر لم ينجح فيه من لاعبي المريخ في الموسم الحالي سوى الرباعي هيثم مصطفى وباسكال وغاندي والإيفواري أوليفيه.
 * وتسليط الضوء على الأداء الذي يقدمه المهاجم الإيفواري مع الفرقة الحمراء يفسر السبب الذي جعل منه ركيزة أساسية لا غنى عنها في الفترة البسيطة التي أعقبت إنضمامه للمريخ، فأوليفيه منح الزعيم السرعة الفائقة في المقدمة الهجومية وهو عنصر غاية في الأهمية إتفق الجميع على أن المريخ كان يفتقده بشدة في السنوات الماضية مع الإشارة إلى أن المهاجم السريع هو أكثر من يخشاه مدافعو الأندية المنافسة للصعوبات الجمة التي يجدونها في إيقافه.
 * وما يميز أوليفيه إلى جانب السرعة الفائقة هو إمتلاك المهاجم القصير لقوة بدنية مميزة وقدر جيد من المهارة يساعده على الإحتفاظ بالكرة والتصرف بها بشكل سليم بما يخدم هجمات الفريق مستفيداً من خاصية رائعة وهي القدرة الفائقة على منح زملائه تمريرات تضعهم في مواجهة مرمى المنافسين بصورة مكنته من صناعة خمسة أهداف كاملة في الدورة الثانية، ثلاثة منها لعجب الصغير وهدف لكلتشي وآخر لباسكال وهذا غير الفرص الكثيرة الأخرى التي صنعها لزملائه ولم تتم ترجمتها إلى أهداف، ووجود المهاجم الذي يملك القدرة على الصناعة بات أمراً ضرورياً ومهماً في كل أندية ومنتخبات العالم الذي يودع شيئاً فشئياً المهاجم التقليدي الذي يلعب داخل منطقة الجزاء فقط ويتحول إلى الإعتماد على الجماعية ومشاركة كل اللاعبين في تسجيل الأهداف وصناعتها وكذا الأمر في القيام بالواجبات الدفاعية وأوليفيه من النوعية التي تخدم هذا الغرض لأنه يقوم بأدوار عديدة داخل الملعب منها فتح مساحات في دفاعات الأندية المنافسة يستفيد منها زملاؤه وذلك بتحركاته المزعجة وإنطلاقته السريعة على الأجنحة إلى جانب مشاركته في صناعة اللعب بفعالية كبيرة.
 * وأكثر ما يعجبني في أوليفيه بعيداً عن مميزاته من الناحية الفنية التي يمكن أن يتفق الناس حولها أو يختلفون كل حسب رؤيته، هو شخصية الإيفواري داخل الملعب، فهو يمتلك كاريزما مميزة وشخصية قوية ويؤدي بثبات وثقة كبيرين والأهم من ذلك بمسئولية وروح قتالية مدعومة بخبرة يسخرها لمصلحة المريخ والخبرة التي أتحدث عنها لا تتعلق بسن اللاعب لقناعتي أن هنالك لاعبين تكون سنوات لعبهم مجرد (تراكم سنوات) لا تنعكس إيجاباً لا عليهم كلاعبين ولا على أنديتهم والإيفواري ليس من النوعية الأخيرة لأن كل من يتابعه يعرف سريعاً أنه لاعب صاحب خبرة كبيرة أثرها واضح على أدائه وعلى أداء المريخ ككل مثله مثل هيثم مصطفى وهذا الثنائي تحديداً أعتقد أن لهما نصيب وافر في التغيير الواضح والكبير الذي طرأ على شخصية المريخ كفريق مع التأمين الكامل على أن لكروجر نصيب الأسد في الكاريزما التي تميز الأحمر حالياً ولكن وجود لاعبين بقيمة وخبرة وشخصية سيدا وأوليفيه مثل عاملاً مهماً في نجاح الألماني في إحداث تغيير في شخصية الزعيم وجعل الفريق اكثر ثباتا واتزانا من الناحية النفسية واكثر قدرة على التعامل بشجاعة مع الاوقات الصعبة والمتغيرات التى تحدث اثناء المباريات.

 طريق مختصر
 * أجريت ظهر أمس إتصالاً هاتفياً بأوليفيه لإجراء حوار معه للصحيفة فشكرني أولاً على الإتصال والإهتمام بإجراء مقابلة معه ثم إعتذر بلطف عن إجراء الحوار وذكر لي بالحرف: (أريد أن أركز بالكامل في المباريات الحاسمة التي  تبقت للمريخ والوقت الحالي للعمل فقط وحديثي يجب أن يكون بمساعدة الفريق داخل الملعب وليس على الصحف)، قلت له بعدها إن الأنصار يرغبون في رسالة منكم تُطمئنهم على الفريق فأجاب: (ما يريده الأنصار هو الفوز باللقب وهي رسالة يجب أن نقدمها لهم بالفوز في اللقاءات المتبقية وهو أمر يتطلب منا التركيز الكامل على هذا الهدف والعمل بجد من أجل تحقيقه في الملعب وليس الصحف وأعدكم بالحديث بعد نهاية الموسم)، وإلى هنا انتهى حديث أوليفيه الذي كبر في نظري أكثر وإزداد إعجابي به وإحترامي له لأنه أكد فعلاً أنه مثال للاعب الجاد والمسئول والمدرك لواجبه تجاه نفسه وفريقه وهي صفات يحتاجها المريخ بشدة بين لاعبيه حتى أكثر من سرعته ومستوياته المميزة داخل الملعب لأن وجود محترف بهذا الفكر والفهم والدرجة من المسئولية سينعكس إيجاباً بلا شك على الفريق ولاعبيه الوطنيين، فهنيئاً للمريخ بأوليفيه الذي يمتلك من الصفات ما كان ينقص الأحمر في الملعب وخارجه.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكورين ثنائي الابداع محمد النادر وابو البنات على المجهود العالي الراقي

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مشكورين يــ صفوه على المرور الرائع
*

----------


## KING1

*الف شكر
                        	*

----------


## سليمان الحكيم

*الكوراتي (ما خطأ طباعي) قال ان فريقه يفوز باقدام لاعبيه واظنه لم يشاهد كيف فاز فريقه على اهلي مدني بل وعلى الموردة التي ستلعب بعد غد ولم يشاهده امام الخرطوم الوطني فقد فاز باقدام الفرق التي لاعبتهم وانا اعني ما اقول - اما البرير فقد اضحكني تصريحه بان الهلال بطل الدورة الثانية في بدعة لم تحدث من قبل كيف يكون فريق بطل للدورة الثانية وهو لم يفوز بالبطولة؟ لم افهمها واريد فهامة او حد يشرح لينا النظرية الجديدة في عالم الكرة
                        	*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سليمان الحكيم
					

الكوراتي (ما خطأ طباعي) قال ان فريقه يفوز باقدام لاعبيه واظنه لم يشاهد كيف فاز فريقه على اهلي مدني بل وعلى الموردة التي ستلعب بعد غد ولم يشاهده امام الخرطوم الوطني فقد فاز باقدام الفرق التي لاعبتهم وانا اعني ما اقول - اما البرير فقد اضحكني تصريحه بان الهلال بطل الدورة الثانية في بدعة لم تحدث من قبل كيف يكون فريق بطل للدورة الثانية وهو لم يفوز بالبطولة؟ لم افهمها واريد فهامة او حد يشرح لينا النظرية الجديدة في عالم الكرة




محتاين فهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامة يا رجالة 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*يا صفوة لا تتعبوا انفسكم 
كلما اقترب المريخ من الدوري 
كلما زادت هضربة الجماعة 
لا تلتفتوا اليهم امام المريخ مبارتان فقط
ونترك لهم البكاء و الوصافة
الوصاااااااااااااااافة حااااارة
*

----------

